

Microsoft Appeals 899 Million Euro Fine to EU Court  - markbao
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=aFpXl7.5U_a4

======
markbao
"The European Commission in February said it is had fined the U.S. software
giant 899 million euros for failure to comply with the EU executive's
antitrust decision against the company some four years ago." [1]

899 euros = $1.4 billion.

No matter how much you hate Microsoft, this is ridiculous.

[1]
[http://www.forbes.com/afxnewslimited/feeds/afx/2008/05/09/af...](http://www.forbes.com/afxnewslimited/feeds/afx/2008/05/09/afx4991509.html)

